# Happy 69th Birthday Chen Kuan-tai!!



## Stickgrappler (Sep 24, 2014)

Oldschool legend turned 69 yrs young today!

Posted 2 movies in his honor!

Iron Monkey
Iron Monkey 2


----------



## donald1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Chen


----------

